# looking for a good park boot



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I have similar feet I think and have found Northwave and K2 to have git me the best. Have heard good stuff about the Nike boots too for narrower feet. But honestly if Salomon boots fit you well, look into seeing if they offer anything in a softer flex.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I got into DC last season along with Nike and I liked them both. The ZF1, although bulky is a nice boot with great tech and awesome comfort. I think the caveat is you need a fairly narrow foot, but those with wider feet may answer that. The other thing they need to incorporate is an articulating cuff for more natural ankle flex.

The DC's are awesome fit, too. I have the park which has a very minimalist liner that you may love or hate. My friends rode Scout and Rogan both and liked them. I may try the new and improved Super Park this year which incorporate a special BOA reel (call "The Winch") which tightens a special set of laces just at the bend of the ankle for increasing heel hold. The other one that looks like it might be good is the Gizmo which has BOA lacing for the toe box zone and regular laces for the ankle. Although, these are just hunches.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Confirmed. Wider feet no bueno in the Nikes (ZF1 and Kaiju).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i've got wide feet and never been able to wear anything nike.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

are nikes true to size? i know sb's are for me at least but never tried their boots.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a narrow heel and have found the Burton Hail and Grail to both fit very well, I own both.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i still got a few nikes left for sale


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unowned said:


> What's the best park boot money can buy?
> 
> i have narrowish feet....heel is very narrow, i've been riding the salomon synapse for all mtn and love them, but i'm looking to add a park setup (rome artifact + flux rk maybe). Suggestions welcome


If you have a super narrow heel stick with Salomon. The second someone would mention that or if I put them in a Burton or Ride and they said anything about too much heel room, I'd grap a Salomon.

Try on Dialogues.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Nike's are some of the best boot I've ever owned. I refused to believe it until my brother got them the first year they came out. I tried them on towards the end of the season and bought a pair the next year. Narrow foot is perfect for nike too


----------

